# orientation



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

The orientation is when they explain the ins and outs of the apprenticship and that is where you sign the contract. Technically your not an apprentice until you sign it. Then you go drug test. At least that was my experience. I am going into my third year. I am 569 in imperial county. You should go to work right away. They dont have enough apprentices in sd to fill calls right now. Thats why we go work there. Have fun


----------



## nootnam (Nov 10, 2014)

nternes said:


> The orientation is when they explain the ins and outs of the apprenticship and that is where you sign the contract. Technically your not an apprentice until you sign it. Then you go drug test. At least that was my experience. I am going into my third year. I am 569 in imperial county. You should go to work right away. They dont have enough apprentices in sd to fill calls right now. Thats why we go work there. Have fun


Thanks for the reply, that was what I was expecting for the most part. Did you go drug test the day of your orientation? Good to know, I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes you will be drug tested right away. And again when a contractor hires you. And probably again for each general contractor as your employer moves you to different sites. Most apprenticeships, employers, and general contractors do random and post accident drug testing too. You should expect to be tested any given day you are at work.


----------



## MrLopez650 (Feb 6, 2015)

Congrats man!i recieved my letter with my eligibility score 99.05% but nothing about a orientation yet. How long after you get your score did you get the orientation letter? This is for the local 6 SF inside wiremen


----------

